# Growth chart



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

Does anyone here have or know where i can get a growth chart for electric blue ali


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

They max out at about 7-inches (18cm).


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You will find very few good growth charts for any species of fish. There is just no way to say how fast one fish will grow for you. Too many variables. From diet to water quality to tankmates to genetics of parents and grandparents. They all play huge factors in development. Most fish are generalized as slow or fast growers and Max size wild vs max size in tanks.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

In the right size tank (bigger is better, but no smaller than 55 gallons for one harem of fish) and you do 30% weekly water changes, with high water temperature and low stress, they can grop upwards of a half inch a month, topping out usually at 7 inches


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

I was looking more for something to see how old they are but I just went and check at store I got them from


----------

